# Problem with NTFS-3G



## serjsk8 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello All

I have installed FreeBSD 8.1 with Windows and so I use one partition with NTFS.
I installed the FUSE NTFS-3G and mount the partition when the system is started.
When I work with NTFS via FUSE I feel some discomfort, such as:
- I can not overwrite the file. When starting to overwrite a file that exists, my system is collapsing!
- Can not open *.odt documents by OpenOffice 3 with a section NTFS. OOo3 informs about Read/Write error and can not create a lock file for the document.

I do not know how to solve these problems ...
Maybe the problem is how I mount the partition?

Thanks!


----------



## AlexJ (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you use Windows transparent compression on NTFS?
It could be a problem.


----------



## EdGe (Dec 2, 2010)

Greetings.

How are you mounting the partition?


----------



## serjsk8 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello
No, I don't use transparent compression on NTFS.
I mount the partition when the system is started.
This is may /etc/fstab

```
/dev/ad0s1  /media/Win  ntfs-3g  rw,late  0 0
```


----------



## ahavatar (Dec 2, 2010)

If I rememebr correctly, 8.1-RELEASE had some bugs that caused kernel crash with FUSE ntfs-3g, which were fixed later in 8-STABLE version.


----------



## EdGe (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you created a symlink in /usr/sbin as described in
/usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs/README.FreeBSD,
chapter 3. Mounting at startup with /etc/fstab?


----------



## serjsk8 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello EdGe
Yes I read the file, but I did anyway.
Above I have not written a line correctly, sorry.
My correct record is:

```
/dev/ad0s1  /media/Win  ntfs rw,mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8,late 0 0
```
But I think this is the same, created symlink or write "mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g" ?

Hello ahavatar
Thanks, Try searching for information.


----------

